# Ibex's Future in Flux



## thetrailboss (Nov 28, 2017)

In reading about Onion River Sports, I saw that Ibex recently laid off 12 of its 32 employees at its Vermont headquarters.  Though there are mixed messages, including an ominous posting on Facebook talking about how success is not a destination by the journey, and closing with the phrase, "until next time," it appears that no official word has come down.  This industry blogger got similar mixed messages, but the one thing that is clear is that it appears that their financial lender is running the show now.  It looks like they are pulling the plug and plan to liquidate.  

https://www.snewsnet.com/news/ibex-closing-down

Sad to see another brand disappear, especially an upstart Vermont brand.  Over the past couple years we got catalogs from them and flipped through them.  Their stuff, though nice, was way overpriced IMHO.  Their current website has a lot of good discounts, but even then the prices are still pretty high.  Looks like the "premium" market is tapped out.  As in premium above Patagonia.  

On a personal note I recently purchased an Ibex wool layer from Telluride on clearance,  It is a lightweight merino wool hoodie (essentially like long underwear) and retailed for $140.  I paid less than half, but it was still pricey.  I like it, but it is not worth $140 new...even with the Telluride logo on it.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 29, 2017)

Their stuff is pricey based on what I saw. But if they had a market for it, good for them. Certainly tough to see a business like that have to close their doors.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 1, 2017)

https://www.adventure-journal.com/2...?utm_source=Outside+Magazine&utm_medium=email

It’s over.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2017)

I had honestly never heard of the company

Too bad for those out of work from their demise


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2017)

https://www.outsideonline.com/22671...m=Elegy for Our Favorite Merino Apparel Brand


----------

